# Favourite reptile Snake Lizard..



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Whats your favourite reptile Lizards Snakes Inverts or Amphibian


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

In order: 

Lizard
Amphibian
Snake
Fish
Inverts
Phil : victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

ooops so didn;t get this ! lol

SNAKES!


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

In order would be 

1. Snakes
2. Lizards
3. Amphibs

and Spiders/Inverts wouldn't be on the list - no offence to some people, just really not for me - I can't even cope with a house spider living above my door atm lol - they give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

1. Lizard
2. Snake
3. Amphib
4. spiders/inverts

although my dogs come above my lizards i think


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

looks equal at the moment!!


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

my fave has gotta be snakes : victory:


----------



## tracie (Jan 4, 2007)

My favourite has to be lizards


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Where the hell is Chelonia? Kinda big group thats been missed:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

Lizard/snakes
Amphibian
inverts
Fish


----------



## Moonflower (Feb 19, 2008)

I always thought i was a snake girl, but i have to put lizards before snakes i'm afraid


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

snakes are a unique product of fine evolution..... just a miracle. there very well may have never been snakes if for an ancestor.


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

Definately lizards :no1: : victory: :no1: : victory:


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I think this being in the lizards forum it's a little biased lol


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

How do you move it and where should i put it?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Get a mod to move it and ask to have it moved to the general herp forum.



Phil


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Tortoises FTW! and lizards


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Snakes


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Tortoises (and I'm not happy they've been forgotten:Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

My favorites Lizards...wheres the one for turtles/chelonia ???


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Can you add tortoises nd that to the poll??


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Lizards


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Inverts, specifically mantids : victory:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Spiders for me ...well Tarantulas : victory:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

snakes and tarantulas.

Tarantulas seemed to be doing badly so I put them :lol2:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

speices from each group have their appeal to me so hard to choose


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Snakes......but your poll fails as only 2 of those groups are actually reptiles:lol2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Inverts all the way


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

T's/scorps all the way.


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

whoop beardies and leos


----------

